# vocaroo singing thread



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

post all your random singing clips in here you plebs


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zTxCmzVOCf


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hue, I got carried away with effects and my mic started to break near the end.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0o5kL1plWJa


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

ok so like i went and did dis and i wasnt even drunk: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BbsKQOtnmz

a srs one bcuz im capable of srs singin too: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZMuJ0qk4mB

#whatamidoingwithmylife

;_;



Surly Wurly said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zTxCmzVOCf


nice vibrato, dickface



saya2077 said:


> Hue, I got carried away with effects and my mic started to break near the end.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0o5kL1plWJa


that was legit creepy. like it could be in a soundtrack to a horror movie or something


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

saya2077 said:


> Hue, I got carried away with effects and my mic started to break near the end.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0o5kL1plWJa


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> nice vibrato, dickface


stop thinking about my dick and your face ok


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

bad baby said:


> ok so like i went and did dis and i wasnt even drunk: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BbsKQOtnmz
> 
> a srs one bcuz im capable of srs singin too: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZMuJ0qk4mB
> 
> ...


you have such a beautiful voice. you sounded kind of like lily allen in that first one and utada hikaru (pls nah that ain't racist) in the second

so pretty 0.0


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

@Surly Wurly i'm not even going to dignify that with a response

you dickface



gopherinferno said:


> you have such a beautiful voice. you sounded kind of like lily allen in that first one and utada hikaru (pls nah that ain't racist) in the second
> 
> so pretty 0.0


gahhhhh that's the nicest compliment wr/t my voice that anyone has ever given me :blush:heart:heart


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Surly Wurly said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zTxCmzVOCf


:lol :lol

this is why I came here. exactly for this. :yay


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> @Surly Wurly i'm not even going to dignify that with a response
> 
> you dickface


yea well we both know how splendidly my dickface vibrates don't we |[ B; ]|


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

kesker said:


> :lol :lol
> 
> this is why I came here. exactly for this. :yay


i was actually expecting some butthurt for that. people nowadays are all like "T'CHO, T'CHO, THAT'S LIKE A 6 YEAR OLD MEME, T'CHO"

people seem to think nothing has any inherent value anymore, all it is is a bunch of new stuff rolling briefly past on the way to the bin. i fckin love trololo guy, mang :,|


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> yea well we both know how splendidly my dickface vibrates don't we |[ B; ]|


ok that is some serious sekuhara right there


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> ok that is some serious sekuhara right there


ok bb im not interested in you now im gonna look at papa fronk and rub my nipples


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> ok bb im not interested in you now im gonna look at papa fronk and rub my nipples


i just suddenly thought of this:






*eta:* @kesker thanks!! i think that song just lends itself easily to acapella, heh


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

*


bad baby said:



ok so like i went and did dis and i wasnt even drunk: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BbsKQOtnmz

a srs one bcuz im capable of srs singin too: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZMuJ0qk4mB

Click to expand...

*


bad baby said:


> #whatamidoingwithmylife
> 
> ;_;
> 
> ...


such a great sense of time you have. that second one i could hear background music in my head. It's like you laid down a legit vocal track. Really. :yay


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

Bah, my singing voice is far too glorious to gift upon you ignoble heathens and your trolololols.








I actually just sound like a tabby cat being sent through a paper shredder.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Feel my Thu'um.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JoF9eSzjeU


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

bad baby said:


> ok so like i went and did dis and i wasnt even drunk: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BbsKQOtnmz
> 
> a srs one bcuz im capable of srs singin too: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZMuJ0qk4mB
> 
> ...





UndreamingAwake said:


> Feel my Thu'um.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JoF9eSzjeU


your voices sound pleasant. c:

here's mine: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pkpZk5mKDd

just so you guys know, singing is _not _something i do often, lol.

EDIT: i just did a slightly better one: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0z6ZGHYPQfp


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> ok so like i went and did dis and i wasnt even drunk: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BbsKQOtnmz


quit being so adorable, sh!tlord ;,|



> nice vibrato, dickface


i know we already dealt with this but i wasnt even tryin. you could have lived your whole life inside my vibrato and never touched the sides


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

ShatteredGlass said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pkpZk5mKDd
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0z6ZGHYPQfp


famous last words of a psycho killer.

j/k these are great

~

and did somebody in here just call me a sh1tlord? ...i'm just going to pretend i didn't hear anything and go on my merry way


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

saya2077 said:


> Hue, I got carried away with effects and my mic started to break near the end.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0o5kL1plWJa


Beautiful. Brought me to tears.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> and did somebody in here just call me a sh1tlord? ...i'm just going to pretend i didn't hear anything and go on my merry way


i did this one cos i been thinking about u <3

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1b3FOh90BNH


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> i did this one cos i been thinking about u <3
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1b3FOh90BNH


ROFLCOPTER well at least u got 1 thing right

dyslexic heart 4 u:

3>

*eta:* this shall be my new ringtone!!!!


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> ROFLCOPTER well at least u got 1 thing right
> 
> dyslexic heart 4 u:
> 
> 3>


hey i only just realised that the lyrics actually state that your mind is uglier than your toes. that actually hurts just to think about


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> hey i only just realised that the lyrics actually state that your mind is uglier than your toes. that actually hurts just to think about


wtf i thought u sang that to me with the lyrics in mind.. i'm actually kind of disappointed now. like did u think i hav a beautiful mind or something u braindead retard?

also just fyi my toes are gorgeous. like srsly one of my fav things i like about myself not even kidding


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> wtf i thought u sang that to me *with the lyrics in mind.. i'm actually kind of disappointed now.* like did u think i hav a beautiful mind or something u braindead retard?


no, shut up! look, its like this. i just used the song to make fun of your stanky-as5 brains and then i remembered how messed up your feet are and the line about the toes and so on. see below



> *
> also just fyi my toes are gorgeous. like srsly one of my fav things i like about myself not even kidding*


...except that one that kinda looks exactly like trypophobia hentai, yeah

anyway if yr REALLY disappointed i'll write you a freaking song RIGHT NOW to shut u up. and dont you DARE think that i won't, you oughtta know better by now ffs


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> *eta:* this shall be my new ringtone!!!!


B':


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> no, shut up! look, its like this. i just used the song to make fun of your stanky-as5 brains and then i remembered how messed up your feet are and the line about the toes and so on. see below
> 
> ...except that one that kinda looks exactly like trypophobia hentai, yeah
> 
> anyway if yr REALLY disappointed i'll write you a freaking song RIGHT NOW to shut u up. and dont you DARE think that i won't, you oughtta know better by now ffs


oh ok. yea that makes total sense now. i had forgotten about my crater toe lol

...you're gonna write me a song? ok. i never said anything. but ok.

PS. IT BETTER BE GUD


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> oh ok. yea that makes total sense now. i had forgotten about my crater toe lol
> 
> ...you're gonna write me a song? ok. i never said anything. but ok.
> 
> PS. IT BETTER BE GUD


i got my guitar here. but you dont seem that dissapointed anymore so maybe amma just have some mo cereal instead


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

ugggh SCREW U!! Dx


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> ugggh SCREW U!! Dx


i don't even know how many songs i wrote for chicks over the years

do you think that people should remember the number of songs theyve written about members of the opposite sex?

when drugs and the passage of time come into play, it can get a little bit hard to remember

i heard you should always treat writing a song about a member of the opposite sex as something meaningful or else it means you have deep problems

sometimes i go out and get drunk and just feel in the mood to write a song about a woman i just met, but when i sober up i kinda regret it


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> i don't even know how many songs i wrote for chicks over the years
> 
> do you think that people should remember the number of songs theyve written about members of the opposite sex?
> 
> ...


well first of all why are you still thinking of me as a "chick"? what do i have to do to be inducted as an honorary member into the bro club? ;_;

secondly, i think whether or not you should remember the number of songs you wrote is up to you. i mean, i'm not going to judge your F#-minor melody with my C-major key signature 'cuz that's just a different tune altogether, nawmsayin?

and thirdly, would make an epic parody thread /10


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> well first of all why are you still thinking of me as a "chick"? what do i have to do to be inducted as an honorary member into the bro club? ;_;
> 
> secondly, i think whether or not you should remember the number of songs you wrote is up to you. i mean, i'm not going to judge your F#-minor melody with my C-major key signature 'cuz that's just a different tune altogether, nawmsayin?
> 
> *and thirdly, would make an epic parody thread /10*


heh, whatever do you mean ;3 *snerk*

lol sorry i aint never gonna think of you as a bro '-'

but yeah i mean the real secret here is that i always use the same tune for every ho LOL


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> lol sorry i aint never gonna think of you as a bro '-'


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


>


yr never gonna be a bro, bro. im sorri ; |

#cheeks2smushable4disworld


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> yr never gonna be a bro, im sorri ; |
> 
> #cheeks2smushable4disworld


woteva blud


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> woteva blud


thats not how nads work x |

come to think of it ive not taken a nutshot in a very long time. i always feel like the longer u leave it the worse its gonna be ;/

might run spreadeagled into a tree tomorrow and get it over with


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> thats not how nads work x |
> 
> come to think of it ive not taken a nutshot in a very long time. i always feel like the longer u leave it the worse its gonna be ;/
> 
> might run spreadeagled into a tree tomorrow and get it over with


"the balls are ok"

no wait i mean


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> "the balls are ok"


so our skype convos are just kinda meta-convos about our on-here convos? 0_o

definitely seems a good place to post a "testicle checking itself for cancer" emoji












>


is there just an app that puts text on bobs burgers clips for you or what mang? x |

amma have to watch some of this i guess. me you and @gopherinferno can get together and watch it and do our nails and eat doritos


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i'm gonna tear this thread a new sphincter later on

noone will probably notice


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> definitely seems a good place to post a "testicle checking itself for cancer" emoji


ok i know you hate sclub7, but we can all agree that rachel stevens asking you to check yourself for testicular cancer is, like, the hottest thing ever, right?






and i was just thinking how, with the abundance of congenially captioned gene belcher gifs so readily available everywhere on the internet (and by "everywhere" i really mean tumblr), i may never need to have an original thought ever again.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> ok i know you hate sclub7, *but we can all agree that rachel stevens asking you to check yourself for testicular cancer is, like, the hottest thing ever, right?*


i'm not sure what you mean, something to do with putting my balls in her mouth? oh alright then '-'



> and i was just thinking how, with the abundance of congenially captioned gene belcher gifs so readily available everywhere on the internet (and by "everywhere" i really mean tumblr), i may never need to have an original thought ever again.


you couldnt have an unoriginal...you couldnt not have an original...you have lots of original...

*whatever, still feeling ballz*


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

a wild wurly appears

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0p914K3Sy4I


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> so our skype convos are just kinda meta-convos about our on-here convos? 0_o
> 
> definitely seems a good place to post a "testicle checking itself for cancer" emoji
> 
> ...


they're just captioned gifs, yo. you obviously aren't on tumblr.

and i vote for dorito toenail party


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> they're just captioned gifs, yo. you obviously aren't on tumblr.


i'm kinda flattered that it wasn't _already _obvious x3 maybe you can preach to me about tumblr one time, i suck up my nutrients from rather different sources..



> and i vote for dorito toenail party


yeah well you can do @bad baby 's toes, my counsellor says that i don't have to go near them if i don't want to.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1AIX9dsudSK


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

not enough sexy falsetto in this thread

_UNTIL NOW!
_
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1DPqDOkWIGl


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> not enough sexy falsetto in this thread
> 
> _UNTIL NOW!
> _
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1DPqDOkWIGl


:clap I love it.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :clap I love it.


hey thanks, i think i should really consider trying karaoke once and then regrettin it for my entire life x3

but srsly thx for listening ]:^)


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i just want to say, you have the weirdest taste in music


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> i just want to say, you have the weirdest taste in music


who me? :0 i only like the good things


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

screw u guyz im singin

~doobie dabbah deeeee~

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1YvbIvfvbGp


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

ShatteredGlass said:


> your voices sound pleasant. c:
> 
> here's mine: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pkpZk5mKDd
> 
> ...





saya2077 said:


> Hue, I got carried away with effects and my mic started to break near the end.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0o5kL1plWJa


I loved these:grin2:


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

@*bad baby* @*Surly Wurly*

You guys have really good voices


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

SmartCar said:


> @*bad baby* @*Surly Wurly*
> 
> You guys have really good voices


bless you, you intelligent automobile, you

:,|


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Surly Wurly said:


> bless you, you intelligent automobile, you
> 
> :,|


Oh stop you're making me blush:blush:laugh:


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

SmartCar said:


> Oh stop you're making me blush:blush:laugh:


i think you must be related to a vehicle i used to play around in during the 90s, on the commodore amiga :$










fancy that O_O


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Surly Wurly said:


> i think you must be related to a vehicle i used to play around in during the 90s, on the commodore amiga :$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why yes! :grin2: It's my crazy Great-Grand father, as you can see in this pic, he gotta a little to addicted to the Gasoline.. we tried, we tried to have him go green/hybrid.. he just wouldn't listen tsk tsk


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

SmartCar said:


> Why yes! :grin2: It's my crazy Great-Grand father, as you can see in this pic, he gotta a little to addicted to the Gasoline.. we tried, we tried to have him go green/hybrid.. he just wouldn't listen tsk tsk


god damn son i was knocking about with your great grandfather? way to make a bro feel old =_=

hehehe sometimes i used to sneak some diesel into his mixture, he used to say "i got bad gas" HAW HAW HAW NOT ARFF M8


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> not enough sexy falsetto in this thread
> 
> _UNTIL NOW!
> _
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1DPqDOkWIGl


You have ****ing great taste in music actually, and I very much like this. Thank you.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

RestlessNative said:


> You have ****ing great taste in music actually, and I very much like this. Thank you.


i just looked at your music taste. friend request inbound


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

RestlessNative said:


> You have ****ing great taste in music actually, and I very much like this. Thank you.


wouldve put this on yr visitor wall but either im too sleepy or you aint got one. check out this gorgeousness


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> i just looked at your music taste. friend request inbound


I'm now friends with Surly


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> wouldve put this on yr visitor wall but either im too sleepy or you aint got one. check out this gorgeousness


Well well I have heard that one. I have it in iTunes somewhere amid my various vintage musics.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

RestlessNative said:


> I'm now friends with Surly


noone ever adds me, i have like hardly any frennz










welcome 2 tha team


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

RestlessNative said:


> Well well I have heard that one. I have it in iTunes somewhere amid my various vintage musics.


i love that one. i'm just gonna go full #OLDPERSON here and say ISNT IT NICE TO GET AWAY FROM THIS COMPLETELY USELESS AND HORRIBLE AUTOTUNED GARBAGE FOR A MOMENT AND SEE WHAT HUMANS ACTUALLY SOUND LIKE WHEN THEY SING

modern generation, you _suck, _and whats more its gonna catch up with you real bad, wait n see

hey btw i really do dig your musical range, feel free to sling me some obscure nugget anytime


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> i love that one. i'm just gonna go full #OLDPERSON here and say ISNT IT NICE TO GET AWAY FROM THIS COMPLETELY USELESS AND HORRIBLE AUTOTUNED GARBAGE FOR A MOMENT AND SEE WHAT HUMANS ACTUALLY SOUND LIKE WHEN THEY SING
> 
> modern generation, you _suck, _and whats more its gonna catch up with you real bad, wait n see
> 
> hey btw i really do dig your musical range, feel free to sling me some obscure nugget anytime


Yes well I agree for the most part, although I do have some guilty pleasures such as One Direction... etc... But yeah modern pop is s***.

Cool! Here's one to start off anyway: 




I might also record myself singing something later and show off my skillz. I'm actually a singer and I might add a perfectionist so you're gonna get the real deal. That's if I actually end up doing it.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

RestlessNative said:


> Cool! Here's one to start off anyway:


you have GOT to be FARKEN KIDDING ME

ALL I EVER DO IS RECOMMEND THAT TUNE TO PEOPLE

I'M SERIOUS

in fact i'd be amazed if i haven't posted it up here somewhere already O_O

here's the version i pimp at folks






i swear it sounds so otherworldly, i love slim's voice so much. i tend to sing this really loud when i'm cooking xD

anyway _that _was freakin weird *spooked*


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

but yeah weird coincidences aside GET BRINGEN YR SINGEN


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> you have GOT to be FARKEN KIDDING ME
> 
> ALL I EVER DO IS RECOMMEND THAT TUNE TO PEOPLE
> 
> ...


Woah now I'm spooked. It was literally the first song that came to mind that I thought you'd like. And I'd never actually heard the original before, that was a zillion times better, it gave me chills! I just love My Own Private Idaho and I think the opening titles are gorgeous, that's why I linked you to the one I did.

I ****ing love yodeling so much, I'd love to learn to yodel. And just to link you to this impressive piece of work: 



 STUNNED AT HIS TALENT 0_0


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

SmartCar said:


> @*bad baby* @*Surly Wurly*
> 
> You guys have really good voices


thanks. don't encourage me lol


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> thanks. don't encourage me lol


*encourages u ril hard*

cant you just like do a michael jackson tune or something? ffs x /


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

ugh stop rubbing your clique in my face


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> ugh stop rubbing your clique in my face


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1J0gJoATbpW


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Bit of country for @gopherinferno the bumpkin. (I don't know if that's an offensive term or not, sounds endearing to me but I'm not from Arkansas.)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OKZV84RH1w

Edit: might have over done it with the old country twang, just a bit.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1J0gJoATbpW


i don't understand nevertheless this is quote jovial



Sean07 said:


> Bit of country for @gopherinferno the bumpkin. (I don't know if that's an offensive term or not, sounds endearing to me but I'm not from Arkansas.)
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OKZV84RH1w
> 
> Edit: might have over done it with the old country twang, just a bit.


i'd be more offended if i was called a doodoo head bc at least that'd be somewhat accurate given the condition i was in at birth

anyway i strongly believe this would give boners to a lot of women, not me, although i feel like i'm supposed to have one. anyway good job very accurate very CMT party in the usa yall


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

actually i just want @ShatteredGlass to come in here and sing more songs about cake in his phony american accent that **** was SO EPIC


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> i'd be more offended if i was called a doodoo head bc at least that'd be somewhat accurate given the condition i was in at birth
> 
> anyway i strongly believe this would give boners to a lot of women, not me, although i feel like i'm supposed to have one. anyway good job very accurate very CMT party in the usa yall


Any word that rhymes with pumpkin can't be that bad, maybe humpkin... bit incestuous if given as an order.

And is the CMT as in Cervical Motion Tenderness or Charcot-Marie Tooth Disease? Which ever of the two, thank you very much.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Surly Wurly said:


> here's the version i pimp at folks


<3 hits me right in the cheese


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

probably offline said:


> <3 hits me right in the cheese


heh, ill give u a headsup when i do a vocal cover of it


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0n8CelZ8Emk


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Yajyklis10 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0n8CelZ8Emk


i always thought that song was about a bizarre masturbation practise


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> i always thought that song was about a bizarre masturbation practise


haha whhhhat? I always thought limp bizkit was in that category 

here's the song supposed meaning... Lead singer Chris Ballew has stated that he wrote "Peaches" about a girl he once had a crush on. He allegedly wrote this song after sitting under a peach tree she had in her yard while waiting for her to arrive, to finally let her know that he liked her. Close enough for me though sgt. surly. :grin2:

Ya'll are better at this than me.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

this section made me suspicious - 

"Take a little nap where the roots all twist
Squished a rotten peach in my fist
And dreamed about you, woman,
I poked my finger down inside
Make a little room for an ant to hide"


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

bad baby said:


> actually i just want @*ShatteredGlass* to come in here and sing more songs about cake in his phony american accent that **** was SO EPIC


i decided to record this thing because why not amirite??? it's not cake related, but it's still lazytown lol

now i'll just be waiting for the hordes of people saying "omgosh youre so gr8 you need to audition for x factor or something :33333"


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Yajyklis10 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0n8CelZ8Emk





ShatteredGlass said:


> i decided to record this thing because why not amirite??? it's not cake related, but it's still lazytown lol
> 
> now i'll just be waiting for the hordes of people saying "omgosh youre so gr8 you need to audition for x factor or something :33333"


i'm pretty stoned and i gotta say these were both strangely fascinating

like we're all gonna die someday but it's okay. it's gonna be okay


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

ShatteredGlass said:


> i decided to record this thing because why not amirite??? it's not cake related, but it's still lazytown lol
> 
> now i'll just be waiting for the hordes of people saying "omgosh youre so gr8 you need to audition for x factor or something :33333"


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s19tY7BQm65j


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Mom used to sing this to me ;_;

http://vocaroo.com/i/s07NjYPjkec7


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Telliblah said:


> Mom used to sing this to me ;_;
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s07NjYPjkec7


Oh wow


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0a8Jqc2nKb2

I really need a new microphone sounds like crap but it could just be my singing lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

If you haven't seen this: 




you should. It's basically the version I will be singing (with some surprisingly good enunciation throughout.) Enjoy the bleeding from your ears.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Xe7a1hkUNx


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Mom used to sing this to me ;_;
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s07NjYPjkec7


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

coeur_brise said:


> If you haven't seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just lookin out 4 u d_b @bad baby


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> If you haven't seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my GODDDD that was amazeballs

flowers for my girl <3










do "jesus take the wii" next~!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

bad baby said:


> oh my GODDDD that was amazeballs
> 
> flowers for my girl <3
> 
> do "jesus take the wii" next~!


thank you, thank you very much.









I don't know the lyrics to Jesus take the wii, but I can sing an Elvis song for ye, aw ma? :teeth After I'm done hiding. :afr


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> If you haven't seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

@Surly Wurly

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LO9Ph5QH4k

Okay it's actually here now. This was the best recording I could find, as I didn't have the time to record a new one yesterday. This is the song I sang for my solo performance a few months back I think. I lost the backing track so I had to do it acapella.

My voice sounds so immature though, like I'm about twelve.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TtUQjQcdoD

... Hate my voice.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

RestlessNative said:


> @Surly Wurly
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LO9Ph5QH4k
> 
> ...


aw shut up and sing! :squeeze

you sing good, 9/10 would band


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> aw shut up and sing! :squeeze
> 
> you sing good, 9/10 would band


Aw <3

Well thank you. You can play tambourine and do backups.

PS Tambourine is one of the sexiest instruments no joke.

I'll try to do a better song in the near future.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

RestlessNative said:


> Aw <3
> 
> Well thank you. You can play tambourine and do backups.
> 
> ...


I have a tambourine but im better on triangle


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1n2bUTrG8Qf


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1n2bUTrG8Qf


you gotta do "hard to say i'm sorry" next bc that song has some wicked....voice sounds


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> you gotta do "hard to say i'm sorry" next bc that song has some wicked....voice sounds


it just doesnt take me to that special place :,|

dunno what ill do next, the song choices just kinda force themselves on me


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@RadnessaurousRex asked me to sing him a song recently in my ask me anything thread, and today I was singing anyway and thought 'lol I could record myself singing in other languages that aren't English'

So now you get bad singing and bad/unintelligible pronunciation. It's like two for the price of one.

I apologise to native Icelandic, German, and Japanese speakers on this forum.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZwZzK3SIAu

^ my wireless headset kills my internet now and then and that happened while recording so it cuts off suddenly as well.

This is particularly dreadful lol:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0HWCG7TWyzg

ew:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0fp0BZVVIa5

also tried to sing Karma by BUMP OF CHICKEN:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s07ubtplrK2z


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @RadnessaurousRex asked me to sing him a song recently in my ask me anything thread, and today I was singing anyway and thought 'lol I could record myself singing in other languages that aren't English'
> 
> So now you get bad singing and bad/intelligible pronunciation. It's like two for the price of one.
> 
> ...


ok i'm really upset yOU SOUND LIKE AN ANGEL


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> ok i'm really upset yOU SOUND LIKE AN ANGEL


nooo I wish lol but thanks.

I haven't listened to everyone's voices in this thread yet but @RestlessNative has a really good voice.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh you actually did it o: I have to listen to it later though.

edit: I was in the car earlier and I figured you wouldn't want my family to hear you singing but that wasn't bad at all! I can't wait to hear some screamed stuff from you. 



Persephone The Dread said:


> This is particularly dreadful lol


:sus is that supposed to be a pun?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

yo percy phone welcome 2 tha thread now lets hear these



Persephone The Dread said:


> @RadnessaurousRex asked me to sing him a song recently in my ask me anything thread, and today I was singing anyway and thought 'lol I could record myself singing in other languages that aren't English'
> 
> So now you get bad singing and bad/intelligible pronunciation. It's like two for the price of one.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone singing makes me happy  just saying


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s01sR9gsMP8K


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @*RadnessaurousRex* asked me to sing him a song recently in my ask me anything thread, and today I was singing anyway and thought 'lol I could record myself singing in other languages that aren't English'
> 
> So now you get bad singing and bad/unintelligible pronunciation. It's like two for the price of one.
> 
> ...


Oh wow. Okay. Mmhm. Yes.

You sound lovely. <3


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

@RestlessNative I don't think you sound immature in the slightest o: What song is this btw? I'm too lazy to look up the lyrics right now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Oh you actually did it o: I have to listen to it later though.
> 
> :sus is that supposed to be a pun?


lol no, I realised afterwards though but then was like 'meh, I'll leave it.'



Surly Wurly said:


> yo percy phone welcome 2 tha thread now lets hear these
> 
> ...


lol thanks



blue2 said:


> Persephone singing makes me happy  just saying


Thanks 



Surly Wurly said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s01sR9gsMP8K


Your voice is quite base-y, I like it.



RestlessNative said:


> Oh wow. Okay. Mmhm. Yes.
> 
> You sound lovely. <3


Thank you <3


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Your voice is quite base-y, I like it.


thkz! and remember to turn your clock back tonite ;L


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

@Surly Wurly okay, I'm officially a fan of your threads.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s19frQpE60Y0 
I sing gibberish towards the end because I don't remember the lyrics. 
I'm also a bit quiet as not to disturb my neighbours.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Callsign said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xy4El7vKSu
> 
> Henry says it's a cover and that I ought to try it too


Hahaha :laugh:


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Two months later and I'm still not sure what a grandad at the disco would sound like.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Callsign said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xy4El7vKSu
> 
> Henry says it's a cover and that I ought to try it too


That was pretty cool, you should try vocal impersonations :yes


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

dune87 said:


> @Surly Wurly okay, I'm officially a fan of your threads.


well, yknow, i try to make an effort =_-












> http://vocaroo.com/i/s19frQpE60Y0
> I sing gibberish towards the end because I don't remember the lyrics.
> I'm also a bit quiet as not to disturb my neighbours.


ok, so im officially a fan of you singing bossa nova <3_<3

i'm a big astrud gilberto fan, i might record some later ^_^


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0lNnU9QvqGv









http://vocaroo.com/i/s0tlMOF15TCm


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0lNnU9QvqGv
> 
> 
> 
> ...












EDIT - OH FOR GOD SAKE THE SECOND ONE THAT VIBRATO AT 40SECS GET OUT HOW DARE YOU WHAT DO YOU THINK THIS IS


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

sio said:


> Two months later and I'm still not sure what a grandad at the disco would sound like.


4u


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> 4u


I knew this would be amazing from the very first second of that painfully awkward stare. Listening to his other songs right now and I'm in love.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

sio said:


> I knew this would be amazing from the very first second of that painfully awkward stare. Listening to his other songs right now and I'm in love.


it took me a long time to find a video worth posting. its like a trainwreck colliding with a trainwreck colliding with a shopping trolley full of girls in ill-fitting bikinis colliding with george bush riding his segway drunk while holding the "nuclear war start" button

anyway my work is done here, i salute you


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0KeMwr3VxND

I don't even know o.o


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

LichtLune said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0KeMwr3VxND
> 
> I don't even know o.o


Hey, I enjoyed that. I like how you're singing shyly the "i love youo" part. And the vocal effects afterwards. :smile2:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> 4u


:blank

That was........painful


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

dune87 said:


> @Surly Wurly okay, I'm officially a fan of your threads.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s19frQpE60Y0
> I sing gibberish towards the end because I don't remember the lyrics.
> I'm also a bit quiet as not to disturb my neighbours.


i owe u sum bossa

http://vocaroo.com/i/s08oroGyeqK2


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Not really singing, just tormenting my kids while they were doing homework.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1rpB3BUB8Bi


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> i owe u sum bossa
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s08oroGyeqK2


That was just so great! Love it! 








("oink"? did you say "oink"?)


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

zonebox said:


> Not really singing, just tormenting my kids while they were doing homework.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1rpB3BUB8Bi


That's hilarious! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

dune87 said:


> That was just so great! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you know the work of astrud gilberto? <3

um, i have this habit of, when i press a button (in this case the button to stop recording), i say "boink"

amma go relisten to your tune now, so that i can type "im gonna go relisten to your tune now", which will gross people out and stuff ;3


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

dune87 said:


> Hey, I enjoyed that. I like how you're singing shyly the "i love youo" part. And the vocal effects afterwards. :smile2:


Thanks c: This was kind of a random song that I felt like singing.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> do you know the work of astrud gilberto? <3
> 
> um, i have this habit of, when i press a button (in this case the button to stop recording), i say "boink"
> 
> amma go relisten to your tune now, so that i can type "im gonna go relisten to your tune now", which will gross people out and stuff ;3


I did not know Astrud Gilberto. But now I slightly do, and tomorrow I probably will even more ^^

No worries, I relistened yours too. It's a nice calming tune before bedtime. :laugh:


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

dune87 said:


> I did not know Astrud Gilberto. But now I slightly do, and tomorrow I probably will even more ^^
> 
> No worries, I relistened yours too. It's a nice calming tune before bedtime. :laugh:


ill spam your visitor page with some classics


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

dune87 said:


> That's hilarious! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


They really *really *hate doing homework :lol I don't really blame them, so did I when I was younger.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Tried another song.

The turtles - You showed me

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GtvxG0KH0b


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

LichtLune said:


> Tried another song.
> 
> The turtles - You showed me
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GtvxG0KH0b


 @gopherinferno u need this in your life xD xD

bravo lichtlune, wld recommend to gopher again, and possibly even to @dune87


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

LichtLune said:


> Tried another song.
> 
> The turtles - You showed me
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GtvxG0KH0b


:O This is better than the original! So.much.better! Don't let the turtles know about it, they'll be very hurt.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

dune87 said:


> :O This is better than the original! So.much.better! Don't let the turtles know about it, they'll be very hurt.


im gonna have to go recheck the original, but lichtlune is KILLING it either way

@LichtLune, did you ever listen to old faith no more, before they had mike patton? you sound nothing like their old singer but you have the same playfulness, i feel. always loved that guy <3 singer like that sticks in your hair like sweet bright blue bubblegum and whether you want to or not you just gotta DEAL WITH IT


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Gosh thanks you guys!

:blush



Surly Wurly said:


> @LichtLune, did you ever listen to old faith no more, before they had mike patton? you sound nothing like their old singer but you have the same playfulness, i feel. always loved that guy <3 singer like that sticks in your hair like sweet bright blue bubblegum and whether you want to or not you just gotta DEAL WITH IT


No but I will definitely go check it out!


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> @*RestlessNative* I don't think you sound immature in the slightest o: What song is this btw? I'm too lazy to look up the lyrics right now.


I completely forgot about this, sorry. In case you still didn't know, it's Weekend Wars by MGMT, one of my favourite songs in the world ever.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

bad baby said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0lNnU9QvqGv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cri <3


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

@Callsign It's like virtual schizophrenia listening to yours. I like them.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Callsign said:


> I am good at sounding just like audioslave
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ao8O7bs6kD
> 
> Original -


you're some sort of magical creature i do believe



LichtLune said:


> Tried another song.
> 
> The turtles - You showed me
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GtvxG0KH0b


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


>


thats such a wonderful and appropriate reaction <3

i reckon ill sing me sum songs tonite


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1tFM9gFF1ii


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1tFM9gFF1ii


Someone's backing vocals are like see-through velvet ^^


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

dune87 said:


> Someone's backing vocals are like see-through velvet ^^


*wonders if u heard the line about "kinky hair"* ;3


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> *wonders if u heard the line about "kinky hair"* ;3


Now I did :laugh:


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

dune87 said:


> Now I did :laugh:


always wondered what he meant by that line *coff*


----------

